# my poor chiwi!***orthopedic surgeon update*****



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i feel so bad for my little girl. the 13th she got her rabies vax and she got a lump from it where the vaccine was put. then it started to bruise a little so i had the vet look at it while i was there for her poor knees and it must be real tender so she cried when he touched it, well today (1 day since the vet's visit) the bruising has gone away and the lump itself has started to flatten but it must bother the he!! out of her cause hse has been licking and chewing it. so now she has opened it up a little. i've been putting ointment on it so it ont' get infected. the vet is supposed to call me tomorrow to tel me what the orthopedic sugeon says about her knees so i'll ask him if there is anything else i should be doing for it. i just feel so bad for her.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor poor Chiwi. Hopefully everything turns out to be all good news...Chiwi is sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Awww, Lily and I send big smooches and gentle {{{{hugs}}}} for poor little Chiwi.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awww poor baby I hope you feel better soon and get good news from the orthopod tomorrow :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Love and a big hug for the "Countess"! Let us know what the Doc says about her knees? is she having a "Patella" problem? Dont ya just hate it when the Babies are feeling well??


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Poor baby!  
Send her hugs and kisses from us


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Poor baby, give her a hug from Marcus and I. Hopefully things will turn around for both of you very very soon.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww it's not chiwi's week is it :? 

i hope she recovers from her lump soon !! give her a kiss from us :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sjc said:


> Love and a big hug for the "Countess"! Let us know what the Doc says about her knees? is she having a "Patella" problem? Dont ya just hate it when the Babies are feeling well??


her knees click, they don't lock up and they don't seem to bother her but you can her them, it's like when you crack your knuckles but not as loud. my vet said the right one is worse it scored a 4 out of a 4 (4 being the worst) and the left one scored a 1 1/2 out of a 4. i'll hear back today and i will update everyone.


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

OMG, poor little Chiwi! Pablo and I are sending you rays of sunshine from Florida, and the biggest hugs and kisses to you and Little Chiwi. When do you think you will hear from the vet? Soon I hope. Please let us know as soon as you hear something! When did youu notice the problem with her knees? Poor, Poor baby! We're thinking of you guys!!!! But I just know everything will be ok! :wink: 
-Love,
Carrie


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I asked my vet to check for pattella on Lady what is this score thing? all he did was wiggle her legs and bend and flex them and said they were fine :?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

exactly same here   

i think they can feel if it's ok ......and when it's not ok they run a test to see how wrong they are ........with the point system .......

kisses nat


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Hugs to you and little Chiwi, I hope her owie is better soon, and keep us updated on her knees


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Poor Chiwi! I hope her knees won't be a big problem. Cooper sends a kiss! Let us know what her specialist tells you. I'm sending thoughts and prayers your way! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> I asked my vet to check for pattella on Lady what is this score thing? all he did was wiggle her legs and bend and flex them and said they were fine :?


well the score thing is like how you measure soemthing 0 being nothing and 4 being the absolute worse (not sure how many vets use this, some may even use their own, i know spca uses it in some places to scale the animals over all condition and it helps them to decide whether they take the animal on the spot) when i brought her in for her new puppy exam he did the same check that they always do, bend, flex ect. but didn't see anything. i think at that age it is too soon to tell, but for it to get so bad in the 2 months i've ahd her. i dont' know i have a bunch of questions for the vet, things that i didn't think to ask at the time cause it came out of nowhere and as a shock almost.

i noticed the clicking last week when she was climbing on my chest. her knees don't lock or anything just click. so when i took her to the vet he found each knee cap between 2 finger and was able to really move the right one left to right, up and down and even around. the left knee wasn't as dramatic and says he don't see that one giving her too many problems but the right one is bad. if i dont' hear back from him i'll call around 4ish (the least busy times over there on a wednesday)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

My heart goes out to Chiwi and you Mandy


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awwww poor little Chiwi! How is she doing today? *hugs*


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Seren said:


> Awwww poor little Chiwi! How is she doing today? *hugs*


her sore is looking better. i am putting the cream on twice a day and since yesterday it's made a great improvement. as for her knees go she doesn't act like they bother her at all....


she's milking it though i'll tell you that! sleeping on my shoulder and jsut being a cuddle bug.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww get well chiwi they all tend to milk it as much as they can ha


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Mandy I am sorry about chiwi. I hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

{{{~HUGS~}}}} Get well soon, Chiwi!! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*update:*

well i just got off the phone with the vet and he said the specialist wants to start her on 125 mg of glucosamine/ chondroiton. since she is so young and the knee isn't popping out of place and she isn't lame on it and doesn't bother her we aren't going to operate just yet. but as for later on in life there's a high percentage that we will eventually ahve to operate. and when she is 1 i have to start her on the hill's science diet prescription diet J/D (it's for joints)

and as for the sore from the vax, he siad keep doing what i've been doing and it should heal soon. however if she continues to chew and lick at it she will have to wear a makeshift body suit or an e collar (there are no e-collars for her size so we will have to make one for her lol)

so it's positive, in the means that she won't need surgery just yet... and a small chance she won't need it at all.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

O poor Chiwi  

Hope everything works out tomoz, Good Luck!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I cannot believe i missed this post.
I am glad Chiwi doesnt need the surgery!! If its possible to avoid surgery that is the best thing...little dogs tend not to do very well with knee surgeries (as far as not wanting to use the leg afterwards) They are so light that they can get away with walking on 3 legs and have it not bother them. Heck Kylie was walking on just her front two legs for the first two days...lol....it looked like she was doing a handstand. I was very scared she would continue to do this but with physcial therapy she finally has all 4's on the floor. 
Patella luxation is scored on a scale of 0-4 (like you said :wink: )
A score of 0 means the knee cap stays in place and does not luxate or "pop out" of the grove. A grade one luxation means that the knee cap will slide out of place, but automatically pops back in. 
A grade 2 is just a tad worse then a one, a grade 3 means that the knee cap pops in and out a lot and its hard for the knee cap to pop back into place on its own. A grade 4 means that the knee cap pops out and cannot pop back in. 
Tequila had a grade three....they almost wanted to give her a grade 4 but they were able to manually put her knee cap back into place. They had to teach me how to do this so that when her kneecap popped out I could pop it back in. It was very painful for her when it would pop out.
Kylie was between a 2 and a 3...not as bad as Tequila but the kneecap popped out all the time and since she only had the one good rear leg it was suggested she get it fixed.
Ginger has betwen a grade 1 and a grade 2 but surgery is not necessary...she gets around just fine, it doesnt cause her pain, and her gate is normal. I take her on 30min walks every day to keep those muscles good and tight.

I also give all three of my girls something called Cosequin...it has the Glucosamine that is good for joints. Tequila and Kylie also get Ligaplex II that helps in healing muscles and ligaments. 

I hope this helps, even though its a little late coming :wink: I continue to wish Chiwi luck and *fingers crossed* she will never need surgery.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I've never been given a score for Lily but I believe (from what I've read here) she's a one. Her vet did show me how to pop her kneecap back in place but I've never had to do it. It seems to pop right back on its own.

Gosh, there's just so much that can go wrong with these little guys.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i asked the vet again about his scoring and he said exactly what you said and i asked why chiwi's one scored a 4 and he was explaining but then my mom's 5 dogs were barking and my daughter starting yelling like a maniac so all i could make out was he wasn't grading for luxation.... he says it might not get to the point where it will need surgery but it will become very arthritic. anything you want to tell me about knees go right ahead. should she get more frequent check ups on it? 


the one vet told me that the glucosamine with chondroitin that you can buy OTC is basically the same thing as cosequin only much much cheaper. i get mine at vitamincircle.comit comes in 500 mg so i have to cut it for chiwi into fourths.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> the one vet told me that the glucosamine with chondroitin that you can buy OTC is basically the same thing as cosequin only much much cheaper. i get mine at vitamincircle.comit comes in 500 mg so i have to cut it for chiwi into fourths.


 EXACTLY!!!!!!!! My dogs are on it now for preventive. Bindi has grade 1

My poor chiwi, we are wishing the best for you baby girl!


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

Sending you and chiwi LOTS of love!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending positive thoughts to Chiwi......hopefully the medication will help her out.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Frasier (even though he just unplugged my keyboard - the brat) and I will be hoping that Chiwi doesn't need surgery at all.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Poor Chiwi!!!! Hope things get better!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Give Chiwi hugs and kisses from Jasmine and me.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I just went to vitamincircle.com and ordered a bottle. Great price ($21.95) and the shipping is free!!! Thanks, luvmypuppet!!!


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

I just read this post! I'm sorry you are going through this-I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your Chiwi! I think maybe we need to get together-even if it's to cry on each others shoulder :wink:-between chi worries, jobs,a**exboyfriends-shesh! Hey-at least your daughter is'nt 14 yet! :wink:


----------



## Sharon (Apr 17, 2005)

How awful! Poor Chiwi, it's terrible how one bad thing lead to another.
Hope all this will be behind her soon.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

TuckersMom said:


> I just went to vitamincircle.com and ordered a bottle. Great price ($21.95) and the shipping is free!!! Thanks, luvmypuppet!!!


your welcome, ya like that free shipping hu lol.....







> I just read this post! I'm sorry you are going through this-I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your Chiwi! I think maybe we need to get together-even if it's to cry on each others shoulder -between chi worries, jobs,a**exboyfriends-shesh! Hey-at least your daughter is'nt 14 yet!


yeah a cry fest is what the dr ordered  and my daughter is only 5 going on 15 hehe.....

thank you so much everyone for your great support and well wishes. i'd lose my mind completely if it wasn't for all of you ((hugs))


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

i just read this...i hope chiwi is better....my hear goes out to her!! poor little thing :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I missed this until today too. I hope Chiwi's sore is better and that the surgery is never needed Kisses to Chiwi :wave:


----------

